# what compressor do you run



## andy (Oct 30, 2011)

I love my rol-air, I have the 5.5 horse, no issues ever. I am thinking of picking up the 8 horse model but it may be a litle excessive.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

LOL I run a little Porter Cable pancake compressor. It'll easily run two nail guns without a problem. It can run 3 under the right conditions. 

After stuff gets stolen you tend to downgrade your stuff.  Works good enough for a 5 man crew anyways and costs less than $100 with zero maintenance. Just gotta make sure you have an electric supply.


----------



## vtroofing (Sep 27, 2009)

Rol-Air Electric Wheel Barrels. Quiet and consistent and look cool riding side by side in the back. Used to run Rol-Air 5HP but the constant gas consumption, sound and shear weight is not missed.


----------



## dougger222 (Aug 13, 2010)

Have always had good luck with the 5.5 Rolairs. Right now running one and need a carb for a 8hp rolair. I'll be honest that one is a bit overkill but you never run out of air even running 5 guns. Back in 07,08,09 would run 5 guns and do 40-50sq tear offs in a day. The 5.5 under these stresses would never kick down!


----------



## johnny roofer (Nov 13, 2011)

We normally run 9hp gas compressors. On a 4 or 5 shingler job I have never had any pressure issues. When you get into the 7 or 8 shinglers you start to lose some pressure. We also do a lot of cedar conversions, so running a framing nailer for sheathing, and roofing nailers, our compressors can still keep the pressure where it needs to be. I've tried pancake compressors, and even with 2 shinglers I find the thing is running pretty much runs contantly and we did have pressure issues. Also, with gas compressors we never have to worry about blowing fuses or finding an outlet with power for that matter.


----------



## Excellent Roofing (Dec 30, 2011)

*5.5 Rol Air with Service Tank*

We use the 5.5 Rol Air with a big lead line and service tank on the roof, so we don't loose air pressure when running more than 5 nail guns.


----------



## smalpierre (Jan 2, 2012)

Rol-air is the cadillac of air compressors. The one in my van is a Hitachi pancake, but I only ever run one nail gun at a time. It keeps up with my framer, and roofing gun no problem. Never tried it with two guns.

If the boss ever puts a crew with me, I'll be using one of the Rol-Airs


----------



## tinner666 (Oct 28, 2008)

Arm and Hammer.


----------



## smalpierre (Jan 2, 2012)

tinner666 said:


> Arm and Hammer.


What's baking soda got to do with compressed air?

I use arm and hammer too more often than not. I don't do a lot of repetitive nailing though, mostly smaller repairs. The crews get the big stuff.


----------



## hotrodo351 (Mar 18, 2012)

i use a Ingersol Rand, has a 5 hp briggs and stratton, bought it about 20 years ago, im on the forth or fifth motor but the compressor hasnt ever used a drop of oil.


----------



## dougger222 (Aug 13, 2010)

A framer I know runs a 5.5 Rol Air and runs that into the double tanks off an old Rol Air. He runs several guns at a time and the extra set of tanks helps a lot.


----------



## FL Roofer (Nov 5, 2012)

I use to run a 5.5 Dewalt. Now I have two off the 5.5 or 6.5 Grip Rite compressors. Both are about 2 years old and all I do is change the oil and adjust the belt occasionally. They run 6-10 hours on most days. In the summer I'm normally running both of them but the winter when things slow down I just switch back and forth so they never sit too long. I usually run 4-6 guns and never have pressure issues. I do get tired of buying gas but I don't worry about tripping someones breaker or finding power, especially when no homeowner is home. I've been really impressed with Grip Rites compressors and guns lately. 

I couldn't do anything smaller like the pancake compressors. We tear all roofs down to the deck and renail the deck with a 2 3/8" ringshank nail every 6" oc. Two framers renailing the deck on one of my compressors will run it almost constantly.


----------



## Sambeiler (Mar 20, 2013)

I really like the "Jenny" Compressor. Has the 5.5hp Honda motor and holds up great. One time we tried a cheaper off brand compressor. Never again! Nothing is worse than running out of air in the middle of the afternoon!


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

tinner666 said:


> Arm and Hammer.


Me Too!


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

My Arm.


----------



## Joe Roofer (Nov 21, 2009)

I had a 5.5 hp gas rol air for many years. It got stolen. I replaced it with a POS oil-less from the fastener shop. It lasted a few years and then I had the same shop rebuild it. Then it lasted another year. Fed up I bought a 1.5 hp electric rol air. I've had it for more years than I can recall. The damn thing may out live me. :laughing:


----------



## White87 (Mar 24, 2013)

Rol-air 5.5


----------



## lukkychucky (May 14, 2012)

I use a plumb roofing hatchet. Been doing so since 1985. A nail gun will only allow me to do a small amount more per hour so i prefer to stick to hand nailing and use it as a selling point to the homeowners. Works very well for me but i'm a dinosaur. I guess you could even call me Fred Flintstone. Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## Traulprurry (Jun 1, 2013)

*Her iconic and simple pieces can retail for $185 in sterling silverakc*

is made from quilted Signature fabric and has a posh tab with magnetic snap and dogleash closure Aside from the info, you can take a look at the pictures too Aside from that, a lot of females would also opt for tote michael kors outlet online his or her carryon bags rather than one more luggage Dre Beats The Sabrina, on the right, is nylon with leather trim and measures 12 inches across Ivory wedding sneakers can be a lot a lot more elegant and stylish The knockoffs do not have these accents or often occasions forget to use the logo on the hardware The pair comes from the brand's most recent series yet it's sadly nowhere to be found erika kors grayson bag on the internet but The Brynne, left, is made of printed calf hair with leather trim and is 14 inches wide They are able to provide you a manufacturer new design that no other handbags can offer you Dr Dre Beats They make certain that enduring partnership produced between them and consumers ensure client storage As an example, in the event you are considering hiking through a nationwide park, you will wish to bring comfortable clothing and footwear Most of the shock value of Hermes Bags releasing a bag with a fourfigure price tag wore off years ago, but the disparity between the prices of the Hermes Handbags Madison Calf Hair Brynne Satchel and the Hermes Bags Ocelot Sabrina Satchel truly caught be off guard The amazing studs compliment the distinctive bag making it distinguished from others For cheap designer dresses you can always visit authentic websites The Brynne, left, is made of printed calf hair with leather trim and is 14 inches wide tour beats by dre Soon after, a number of other running shoe manufacturers and also developers announced their own jam inshore, a lot of them putting exclusive variations for many years such as amazingly features, in addition to advertising these individuals throughout stunning energetic shades like bright light red, lemon and orange Accepting online can advice save you a accomplished lot of cash Prevent handbags with tags that state "Genuine Marc Jacobs" Ladies can simply opt for exciting models costly michael kors gold watch to dress some misconception The 280,000squarefoot rent is probably the 2ndlargest for a law firm this year, behind Proskauer Rose's 400,000squarefeet rent at 11 Occasions Sq What exactly these duplicate developer labels you might request Dr Dre Beats Not just simple leather, the bags are given different finishes for optimum dimension and appeal, including fresh color blocking, embossed exotics, and rich glazed leather The straps must be durable, the components finely produced and also the substance used in the bag alone should come to feel deluxe in your arms The three selections were praised nonetheless, Kenley was acknowledged for her nicely tailored patterns, but was eradicated initial for a few of her models had been michael kors handbags on sale in comparison to other professional designers' choices Ce n'est pas souvent que ces dtails veterans administration dans la chaussure de baskets But where to find suitable Michael kors bags as Mothers Day gift Replicate brand name get choo shoes or boots happen to be extremely costefficient and durable shoes or boots cheapdrdrebeatssalestore.com The first thing caught my eyes about this gorgeous handbag are the shiny studs details Peterson, a lanky, 76yearold - Coach Outlet Online New Englander Both men and women recognize the Coach Outlet logo and millions continue to support Coach Outlet Usa season after season Season, flat shoes shall be more diversified, amphibole, beads, hemp rope or snake skin Michael Kors Handbags, Michael Kors Totes, Michael Kors Satchel, Michael Kors Wallets, Michael Kors milo large tote,original michael kxmmicro wireless wireless browse wire less adapter Everlasting typical, including MM definitely not neglect the item I realize that, mainly because I didnt learn how plating proved helpful until finally not long ago Coach Purses While personal loan have rich browns to chose from, now there is a whole array of colors: teal, environment Michael Kors outlet friendly, yellow, orange, components, refined and cream This specific apparent Michael Kors Shift luggage are the important girls purse situation If you have any concerns about your own health or the health of your child, you should always consult with a physician or other healthcare professional


----------

